# Any laptop whizz's out there?



## donz (May 5, 2010)

I have a fairly new laptop which is running Windows 8

The problem I have is with USB flash drives - it does not seem to recognise them for very long.

When plugged in, the system literally finds it then loses it over & over so you cannot use the USB stick for copying anything onto or reading anything. The beeping is irritating lol!

I am sure there must be a simple reason for this but am flummoxed as to how to sort it out - anybody have any ideas?


----------



## Beachcomber (May 10, 2009)

Windows 8??


----------



## donz (May 5, 2010)

Beachcomber said:


> Windows 8??


lol should learn to proofread my mssgs first! 7


----------



## Beachcomber (May 10, 2009)

I thought it was wishful thinking.

Does this address your problem?:

Tips for solving problems with USB devices


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Donz, you are not alone! I just googled "Windows 7 USB recognition problem" to see if there was anything in the tech forums and there are hundreds of results! Unfortunately there doesn't seem to be a simple solution, it is most likely due to incompatibility between the USB and the motherboard.

One common suggestion is to unplug the machine (or if you are running on battery, take out the battery) for a few minutes. This should force the driver to reinstall.

If not, try contacting the support team for your laptop manufacturer.


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

I had a similar problem, recall having to remove some or other security update..
Google the problem, I am sure you will manage it.

If *I* could, then everyone else can!
Hope you solved your problem next time I am here!!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> Donz, you are not alone! I just googled "Windows 7 USB recognition problem" to see if there was anything in the tech forums and there are hundreds of results! Unfortunately there doesn't seem to be a simple solution, it is most likely due to incompatibility between the USB and the motherboard.
> 
> One common suggestion is to unplug the machine (or if you are running on battery, take out the battery) for a few minutes. This should force the driver to reinstall.
> 
> If not, try contacting the support team for your laptop manufacturer.


I haven't had that problem - but if I try to put more than one thing on a usb at a time, they all seem to overwrite & there's only one thing there:confused2:

I've been assuming it was the usb - maybe it isn't - I shall try with a different one


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

Try this, but it not the solution I found, will keep on looking

Tips for solving problems with USB devices


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

Beachcomber said:


> I thought it was wishful thinking.
> 
> Does this address your problem?:
> 
> Tips for solving problems with USB devices


OOOOPs, did not see I repeated your posting!!
:juggle:  :juggle:


----------



## Beachcomber (May 10, 2009)

Obviously great minds think alike.


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

Beachcomber said:


> Obviously great minds think alike.


How else!!!
:clap2: :clap2: :clap2:


----------



## donz (May 5, 2010)

thanks guys, seems it is a real Windows 7 issue - I have posted on the Microsoft forum but don't expect to hear an answer  What a pain in the backside!


----------

